# Suggestion box for the vidyagame industry



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2010)

Have an idea you'd like to see them put into action? A suggested sequel or spinoff? Post here!

Pikmin DS - I think this would be an EXCELLENT idea.


----------



## Aden (Jul 8, 2010)

Make more games for Mac please ._.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

I want my Half Life 3 and Gyakuten Saiban 5 (I'll be quite surprised if it's good) dammit


----------



## Riv (Jul 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Make more games for Mac please ._.


 
We've got Source Engine, and Valve considers us a Tier1 platform. More games will come, in good time.

I'd like to see more cool unique user-input methods worked out. WASD can only do so much.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jul 8, 2010)

FUCKING MAKE THIS IS VEGAS!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Namco-Bandai, please localize Tales of Graces.


----------



## Seas (Jul 8, 2010)

Bobby Kotick Reloaded (based on JFK Reloaded)

For a bit more serious suggestion:
A sequel to Carmageddon or Dungeon Lords.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

More rape games for the Wii.


----------



## Zerig (Jul 8, 2010)

KotOR 3.

And none of that The Old Republic bullshit.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 8, 2010)

Chances are good that any suggestion we could think up in five Internet seconds, somebody within the industry has already thought of it themselves.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Chances are good that any suggestion we could think up in five Internet seconds, somebody within the industry has already thought of it themselves.


 
Contribute or don't, I don't give a shit, but don't rain on my little fantasy parade.  There's always a chance.  People post, word spreads, devs ponder, games get created occasionally.


----------



## Convel (Jul 8, 2010)

everyone is waiting for half life 3! has a date been set yet?

i want another jackie chan game the one on the ps1 was great but something more "current" would be nice!

and a call of duty game were the online isn't flawed to the point were you get your kills stolen from you because of connection issues


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 8, 2010)

Will this be named after him? =3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Namco-Bandai, please localize Tales of Graces.


Aww, what an adorable fan. So naive.


----------



## Willow (Jul 8, 2010)

Have they made a date for when Birth By Sleep comes out?

Don't have a PSP, just wondering


----------



## Zydala (Jul 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Have they made a date for when Birth By Sleep comes out?
> 
> Don't have a PSP, just wondering



Septembaaaah 7th



SirRob said:


> Namco-Bandai, please localize Tales of Graces.



http://kotaku.com/5568531/end-of-story-for-tails-studio

whoops looks like they don't has the moneys to


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 8, 2010)

Pikmin DS?
this is gold. want.

oh and more remakes of older games.  with higher quality etc.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 8, 2010)

dont just cram tons of cutscenes onto the disk and give us some more gameplay instead... you have 50gb available on a double layer blu ray disc and most games are STILL not longer than 8 hours...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> http://kotaku.com/5568531/end-of-story-for-tails-studio
> 
> whoops looks like they don't has the moneys to


No, It's Because Namco-Bandai hates non-japanese speakers.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Zydala said:


> http://kotaku.com/5568531/end-of-story-for-tails-studio
> 
> whoops looks like they don't has the moneys to


W-what?!? ;A;


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> W-what?!? ;A;



Namco is stupid 

but you already knew that.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll bet you anything stunts like this are the reason why they're losing money:

[yt]B3A8LqPu6ts[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Jul 8, 2010)

Make the damn games longer. I want a week of entertainment. Not 2 days!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I'll bet you anything stunts like this are the reason why they're losing money:


Explain Nintendo then.


Luca said:


> Make the damn games longer. I want a week of entertainment. Not 2 days!


Don't MOST games give you more than a week of entertainment?


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Explain Nintendo then.


 
I was referring to the redesign. Maybe I should have posted the trailer to the TV series they have planned too.

Also: The constant string of Naruto games. :V


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Also: The constant string of Naruto games. :V


At least they stopped making One Piece games. :V


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> At least they stopped releasing One Piece games in the US. :V


 
Fix'd :V


----------



## Luca (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Explain Nintendo then.
> Don't MOST games give you more than a week of entertainment?


 
Not me. I go through games faster than I change my underwear. Only games like GTA and RDR give me a lots of time before I beat them 100%. Games like unchated 2 and God of War can be beaten in a day.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Luca said:


> Not me. I go through games faster than I change my underwear. Only games like GTA and RDR give me a lots of time before I beat them 100%. Games like unchated 2 and God of War can be beaten in a day.


Oh, I've never played either of those. Do they have achievements or whatever to make the game last longer?


----------



## Luca (Jul 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I've never played either of those. Do they have achievements or whatever to make the game last longer?


 
Yes. I usally get them all in about a day or too more. I'm a trophy whore. :3


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, It's Because Namco-Bandai hates non-japanese speakers baka gaijin.


 
Bastards.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bastards.


And non sony fans.


----------



## TwilightV (Jul 8, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Bastards.


 
I'm scared because I understood that. D:


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 8, 2010)

-Give me a button that'll administer an electric shock to the people screaming on voice chat, or a button that not only globally mutes them, but blocks them from sending messages as well. Then maybe I'll play online. (Not a serious one. )
-Don't DRM stuff. It'll just be pirated anyway - if it's a game that's considered average-mediocre, the pirates are just going ot say "You don't deserve our money", and if it's a popular game, they'll say "What difference would it have made if we actually bought it?" only when it's a positively received game that gets accused of piracy will the games be nowhere to be found. 
-There's this thing called, "Colour". Ever try it? It'll look a lot more visually appealing if you don't just smear the game with brown and call it, "Realistic". 
-You don't *HAVE* to be like D&D, or Halo, or Half Life, or Mario, or other games...you can always try making your own genre. 
-Slap the "indie" label on it and you'll receive an instant fanbase purely BECAUSE It's Indie. 
-You can always try Point and Click adventure games.
-Put in an offline mode to your game. The second your servers or any of the privately owned servers go down, that's more money down the drain, a free coaster, or a game taking up data on the computer. 
-Try making the tutorial optional, given how many people seem to be insulted that it even exists. Strange...you know, given that some games have manuals that aren't very useful (I'm looking at you, Team Fortress 2 and the joke that is your manual) or that physical manuals probably won't even exist when everyone starts downloading it, you'd appreciate being told what the controls even ARE. (Apparently nobody remembers buying a used game cartridge or CD that didn't have the manual and having to dink around to find what the controls were)
-Want to make a PC RPG more received? Don't give any information at all. Clog the UI, and ship it with a manual the size of Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, and rip the ruleset directly from Dungeons and Dragons. Immediately watch as it's considered the best game. 
-Difficulty is *not* making me guess what bloody verb to use to continue. Difficulty is *not* asking me to escort a suicidal NPC who intentionally takes the most dangerous path. Difficulty is *not* making the warrior gimped at higher levels while the wizard characters solo the final boss with two hands behind their back. Difficulty is *not* shutting off the next event because I was supposed to somehow divine that I was supposed to talk to the Dark Elf. Difficulty is *not* forcing me to do a bunch of odd events that don't make a whole lot of sense. Difficulty is *not* being denied critical information. Difficulty is *not* making me backtrack several times to beat one level. You would be surprised how many hard games (Especially when we didn't know any better - you know, like the 80s) were hard for all the wrong reasons, or were merely ports of hard games that were intended to have you putting more quarters into the machine.
-Difficulty is *not* making me click like a machine gun to make even one hit. It's annoying when I have to click numerous times to hit even once and there's no indication I missed or that they blocked it. And even more annoying when it's because my weapon skill isn't low enough and the only way to level it up without masochism is to spend more money than a crack addict. If you HAVE to do something like that, just make it so that hits award like way more experience per level than a miss does. Just because you missed doesn't mean you aren't learning how to use it. 
-Ignore those people who act like Wii Sports being on the same shelf as The Conduit is somehow the end of gaming - They're like those peopel who thought Grand Theft Auto and Madden was going to ruin gaming back in 2000 yet learned to merely avoid all the yearly rehashes of Madden 2000 knowing they wouldn't like them. you'll still win in the end considering how many people who hate Wii Play have somehow bought it....
-Is there something bad about the male body that means it has to be covered up as much as possible? I'd think so, given that any male with any amount of skin exposed appears to be declared as "gay" either because they're prissy or are homoerotic males with bulging muscles and are gayer than they will be in the fanfiction.
-Of course someone's gonna bitch about some stuff being easy...when you've been playing for as long as some gamers have, you tend to pick up a few tricks of the trade and know how to avoid fake difficulty traps. 
-Stop ripping off Aliens.
-Stop ripping off Space Marines. They were cool when Doom did it. They were okay when Halo did it. Now, they're just boring. 
-Stop setting all your fantasies in Tolkein-induced Ye-olde-British-Isles with a few subversions here and there. Is Anet the only one who has ever tried setting a game in the equivalent of Africa? has anyone ever tried mixing cultures? Has anyone ever tried putting Mayan races in a fantasy setting?
-Just because they're humans doesn't mean they need to be British, Irish, or Welsh, and make up 90% of the population.
-Just because they're elves doesn't mean they need to be almost anorexic, dress like they're from Conan the Barbarian, be hippies, or see everyone who isn't an elf as a second-class citizen. How many elves have there been who aren't "NATURE! I LOVE IT!" or "Humans are Bastards", outside of player-created stuff in D&D? I count Zevran, and maybe Beatrix Jeanne d'Arc.
-Just because they're beastmen/anthros doesn't mean they have to be ultra primitive and "UGG UGG WE ARE SUBHUMAN". 
-Just because they're scalies doesn't mean they have to hiss or walk like they have broken feet. (Morrowind did this, hey, it's like eight years old)
-Just because they're dwarves doesn't mean they need to be celtic, gaelic, alcoholics, constantly growing facial hair, siege weaponry, axers, and forgers. This also isn't Dragon age, Dwarf Fortress, or WoW - They don't have to live underground in lava-filled cities. 
-Just because they're dragons doesn't mean they can't be sentient.
-Just because they're aliens doesn't mean they have to speak English. Heck, yeah, it makes more sense if there's no text translation or language barriers...but if the language sounds like they're vomiting and talking at the same time, are strangling a rabid bear, are like a furby when its batteries are dying out, or like what you hear when you drop a brick on top of a bag of moldy tomatoes....
-You don't *HAVE* to try making it realistic. You can always try...you know, stylizing it. No, Stylizing doesn't mean, "Trying to make it look like something Pixar or Dreamworks designed". There're more art styles than those around.
-You can actually try...you know, using sprites. Sprite,s remember, like when they were used in Monkey Island or Nightmare Ned, they made the games look kind of like that interesting animation style for Princess and the Frog where it wasn't all like clay and pixels. Oh wait - like 2D Animation. 
-Just because it's sprite-based doesn't mean it's an "SNES Sprite". Most people who throw that term around don't entirely know what an SNES sprite even IS, or have a distorted memory. 
-Please try to debug your game, or at least try to put some patches out quickly to remedy bugs. This isn't major, since they pretty much already do that. 
-Don't even *bother* to fight Nostalgia. Nostalgia will always win, 100% of the time.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Don't you just love Nintendo?


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 8, 2010)

^ Most of those aren't actually targeted at Nintendo, btw...When did Nintendo make or publish a Ye Olde British Isles RPG or Space Marine game?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 8, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Most of those aren't actually targeted at Nintendo, btw...When did Nintendo make or publish a Ye Olde British Isles RPG



Legend of Zelda is sorta close to that.



Digitalpotato said:


> or Space Marine game?


 
Metroid, sorta


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 8, 2010)

Ohh I'd just love to blast Activision for ruining game franchises so badly.  Guitar Hero, Call of Duty, Modern Warfare...  Or just any company that thinks that releasing infinately many games in hopes of making profit off the same idea used before for that matter.  I think you'd know why.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 8, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ^ Most of those aren't actually targeted at Nintendo, btw...When did Nintendo make or publish a Ye Olde British Isles RPG or Space Marine game?


That's what I'm saying. First party Nintendo games don't really have the problems you mentioned.


----------



## Riptor (Jul 9, 2010)

There's about two things I can think of right now:

1. Stop trying to make games so much like movies. Pretty much everything in most games lately try to be as 'cinematic' as possible, but it never turns out nearly as good as, say, an actual movie. It's also pretty annoying how pretty much every shooter you see has the same 'orchestral' music, because that usually ends up sounding exactly the same every time you hear it.

2. I want more games with split-screen co-op. I never was that huge of a fan of online play, and my dad likes to play video games with me. The problem is that so many games never bother doing any kind of hotseat play. I'm not asking for anything major, but just some kind of quick deathmatch mode would be nice to see more often.


----------



## Ames (Jul 9, 2010)

Space shooter mmos that don't suck dicknipples like EVE.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Legend of Zelda is sorta close to that.



Zelda isn't really an RPG, it's more of an adventure game.




> Metroid, sorta


 
You'd have to be picking it apart to find that. 



SirRob said:


> That's what I'm saying. First party Nintendo games don't really have the problems you mentioned.


 
Some of 'em do though...especially regarding "Fake difficulty".


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Zelda isn't really an RPG, it's more of an adventure game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
True and true, but they're the closest parallels I can think of in Nintendo's lineup.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd pay a monthly fee for a Pokemon MMORPG.


----------



## Skittle (Jul 9, 2010)

Nintendo, stop being a cuntwhore and bring Fatal Frame 4 to the US and Europe.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

skittle said:


> Nintendo, stop being a cuntwhore and bring Fatal Frame 4 to the US and Europe.


 Nintendo? Fatal Frame?..what?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Nintendo? Fatal Frame?..what?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_Frame_IV


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fatal_Frame_IV


 Mind=blown

I wasn't aware of this

Interesting


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 9, 2010)

ah, so Nintendo was publishing Fatal Frame 4. 

Here's another one...

-Stop treating Australia like shit.
-Stop treating eastern Europe like they can't read subtitles and use Google Translator to translate the game. Actually make an EFFORT to subtitle games you're releasing out there if you aren't going to give 'em a soundtrack in their native language.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> ah, so Nintendo was publishing Fatal Frame 4.
> 
> Here's another one...
> 
> -Stop treating Australia like shit.



Hey, Australia's been putting the squeeze on video games for a while now.  Fucking censorship freaks.


----------



## Myoti (Jul 12, 2010)

Everything Digitalpotato listed.

And if you intend to charge us $50~60 a game, make sure there's enough in it to worth it, and don't turn around expecting us to pay another $10~20 for an extra stage or two. Make it worth it!

Also, make Achievements actually, you know, ACHIEVEMENTS, instead of "you started the game!" or "you beat the first boss/tutorial!" Those are lame.

And quit with the 3D crap. Seriously.*

*(I'll still be getting a 3DS, but seriously, just... no.)


----------



## furvien (Jul 12, 2010)

freedom fighters 2


----------



## Allamo Fox (Jul 12, 2010)

The Elder Scrolls V: The Veil of Nirn. New species added, the Vulpesia, anthro foxes. Also crowsbows and dual weild daggers and you can throw stuff at people. Also add carts


----------



## Lobar (Jul 13, 2010)

A MechWarrior MMO, re-enacting (or perhaps even creating new) major canon story arcs from the universe lore with full-scale battles.  Please, fucking make this happen.

(not really though because I will never have a life again)


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jul 13, 2010)

anthor timesplitters
also maybe a cod game for psp and not ds


----------



## Tycho (Jul 13, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> The Elder Scrolls V: The Veil of Nirn. *New species added, the Vulpesia, anthro foxes*. Also crowsbows and dual weild daggers and you can throw stuff at people. Also add carts


 
NO.  FUCK YOU.  THE LORE HAS BEEN SHAT UPON ENOUGH ALREADY.  YOU ARE PART OF THE PROBLEM.

TES V should take place in Akavir.  Centered around an invasion by the Tamrielic Empire of whoeverthefuck Septim, or maybe just an expedition.  You want more anthro races? There's the Tsaesci, the Ka'po-tun, the Tang Mo, and more.  Akavir has so much we don't know much about.  Perfect place to build upon proper TES lore.  Would make up for Oblivious, somewhat.

As for weapons, definitely bring back spears at the VERY least.  And a lot of the spells that got cut between Morrowind and Oblivion.  Improve stealth play.  Get rid of the idiotic Speechcraft and Lockpick minigames.  Slow down Alchemy a bit.  Make mages less "god-mode".  Balance out the birthsigns better.  Enough with the merchants MAGICALLY being able to tell which goods have been stolen from someone CLEAR ACROSS THE FUCKING CONTINENT, that's utter bullshit and I'm sick of having to earn the right to use a Thieves' Guild fence when I want to offload stolen stuff.

ALSO, allow choices between Ohmes-Raht, Suthay-Raht and Cathay-Raht Khajiit, and fix digitigrade legs so that they don't look terrible like the  ones in Morrowind did (they were so awful that I opted to install a mod that made Jiits and Args plantigrade).  Bring the Maormer into the picture maybe, they DO exist, you know.  Make the Dark Elves sound gravelly and harsh like they did in Morrowind.  Make the Woad ability of the Nords a constant effect intrinsic (since those bastards removed the Nords' shock resistance intrinsic and nerfed their frost resistance).  Allow horseback fighting.


----------



## reian (Jul 13, 2010)

Less talky talkie...I didn't by a $60 movie thank you very much...

Oh, and bring both of the Persona 2 to America...we are so past the sexual content thing it isn't even funny....

And Blizzard/Activision...don't make me pay $60 a piece just so I can play StarCraft 3...and hurry the fuck up with Diablo already

Also with Activision...stop treating everything like a cash cow.  If I have to sit through one more CoD release I might kill myself.

Need More platformers too...that aren't overly childish


----------

